# maru 4x4 reviews needed



## koreancuber (Jun 17, 2010)

so far, there are many solve videoes of the new maru 4x4, but there's only one review (not very good IMO). can anyone make a review of the cube (for me and everyone else that are eager about the new cube)?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 17, 2010)

What else do you need to know?


----------



## Neverlast0 (Jun 17, 2010)

I saw a video of someone showing that it can cut corners well, and I'll get one.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 17, 2010)

everything I don't know about the cube, which is everything except that it is hard to assemble


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 17, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> so far, there are many solve videoes of the new maru 4x4, but there's only one review (not very good IMO). can anyone make a review of the cube (for me and everyone else that are eager about the new cube)?



I say get it. Is that enough of a review?


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 18, 2010)

got the cube, but it's very tight. it seems that two sides are really tight and even though I loosened it 3~4 times, it's still stiffer than the others. Have any of the others experienced this?


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah.

After lubricating it, I had no problems, and all sides are equal to me now.
(I have a text review...but I remember that the newer generation of cubers need videos.)


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 18, 2010)

4Chan said:


> but I remember that the newer generation of cubers need videos.)



lol, so true. 

did you use the maru lube? cause mine's lubed and it's still like that (I loosened the two sides quite a bit, and I'm now afraid it's gonna pop on me.... ASSEMBLY...)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 18, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Yeah.
> 
> After lubricating it, I had no problems, and all sides are equal to me now.
> (I have a text review...but I remember that the newer generation of cubers need videos.)



I myself would love to see that text review.

EDIT: Nevermind, found it.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have two sides that are tighter than the rest but the difference is negligible. I did loosen all the screws though (not sure which of those are rivets)


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 18, 2010)

I find that Jigaloo+CRC works very well.

Allrighty, so I got a maru a while ago.

I think I’ve gotten a few sub minute averages of 5 off the timer (I don’t practice with a timer.) and it’s an amazing cube. I love it.

I’ll start off implying that the reader hasn’t read about it on the forum.

It’s between the size of a mini QJ and a regular QJ. It has the V Cube mechanism with differences in the corners and core. It has no slice misalignments (unlike the YJ) and it has adjustable tension.

It has these extensions from the core, that like, fit into a groove on the inner internal pieces. They’re sort of like the eastsheen center, but better. The middle slices are a bit rough as a result, but over time, it gets much better than out of the box.

The corners are weird, in my opinion. You can actually twist them like on the 3x3. Which I’ve never seen in a 4x4. (Although I have done this on a worn out V cube 5.)

I don’t have problems with pops like on the YJ. I like that, but it’s a bit hard to disassemble out of box.

I haven’t tried the Maru Lube that came with it, since I hear that it’s very good. I want to save it for a good occaision.

The cost of a Maru was 2 times what a QJ would have cost me. It’s like, 25 dollars with shipping or so. It’s worth it though, definitely.

The stickers are amazing! It’s one of the rare few cubes that I haven’t immediately replaced with Cubesmith. The colours are very similar to cubesmith’s! Except the shades of blue and green are slightly different.

I hear that assembling this cube is a pain, so I haven’t completely disassembled, but I half way disassembled to lubricate it, and it’s amazing. The pieces are cut in the right places for minimal weight. But don’t get me wrong, it feels solid.

However, I don’t like the edges. They have plastic cut out where they meet the corners, and it feels crisp, but I would have preferred a cap over it. It feels very rough, the cube itself feels rough. Listen to a video of a maru, and you’ll hear lots of clacking noises. That’s what I’m talking about. I would have preferred a crisp, yet smoother feeling to it.

The cube cuts corners well, and the outer layers are rather nice. I would say that my YJ has nicer outer layers though.

I would say that I prefer my cube with Jigaloo, rather than CRC. I haven’t tried shock oil, because I don’t like my shock oil. (Except for type C cubes.) And I stated before that I don’t want to use my Maru lubricant because there’s so little of it.

All in all, I would definitely recommend it. It’s amazing.

I don’t think I’ll make a video review because I don’t have a good camera and I hate my voice. D:


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 18, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I hate my voice. D:



what a coincidence. 
thanks. I think breaking in should do.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 18, 2010)

like i've posted here 20 times, two sides cannot be loosened (the sides with the core extensions), so of course 2 sides are going to still be tight when you first get the cube.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 18, 2010)

This thread is a perfect example of why I don't try to help people on here anymore.


----------



## Edward (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol 4chan, you just copied and pasted that from your blog 
I was going to link to it but w/e.


----------



## DanHarris (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi everyone

I have 2 Maru 4x4, I like them a lot. Like masterofthebass said - two sides cannot be adjusted... does anyone know why this is, and if it can be rectified? It seems silly to be able to adjust 4 sides but not the other two.

Also, does anyone have any good mods for this cube in general?

Cheers,
DanH


----------



## Edward (Jun 23, 2010)

DanHarris said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have 2 Maru 4x4, I like them a lot. Like masterofthebass said - two sides cannot be adjusted... does anyone know why this is, and if it can be rectified? It seems silly to be able to adjust 4 sides but not the other two.
> 
> ...



I have a feeling it keeps things together. The same way only 3 sides can be adjusted in a 2x2, as opposed to all 6. I don't have a Maru myself though, so don't quote me (unless I'm right )


----------



## Ton (Jun 23, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I find that Jigaloo+CRC works very well.
> ....
> However, I don’t like the edges. They have plastic cut out where they meet the corners, and it feels crisp, but I would have preferred a cap over it. It feels very rough, the cube itself feels rough. Listen to a video of a maru, and you’ll hear lots of clacking noises. That’s what I’m talking about. I would have preferred a crisp, yet smoother feeling to it.
> 
> The cube cuts corners well, and the outer layers are rather nice. :



I tried the cube of someone else, the hollow edges is what makes it not that smooth. If the edges had caps , it would be a perfect cube, now with the hollow edges the inner layers takes sometimes the outer layer. This is a bit of an issue for the parity part. The 3x3 part is super fast as you do not have to be careful to align...

In all the hollow edges is a problem....


----------



## joey (Jun 23, 2010)

Someone make some caps


----------



## DanHarris (Jun 23, 2010)

will someone make caps for the edges?


----------



## DanHarris (Jun 23, 2010)

man this maru cube is hard to re-assemble


----------



## radmin (Jun 23, 2010)

DanHarris said:


> man this maru cube is hard to re-assemble



The second time it only took an hour...

Mine had a lot of little bumps from the mold. I'm wondering if sanding them off would make it even better.


----------



## FPScuber (Jun 23, 2010)

I would say that this is the hardest puzzle I have ever had to reassemble, but after your get past the first four extensions of the core it really wasn't that bad. The first time only took me 4 hours and I broke a chair in anger in the process, now I think I could do it in about 30 mins and no damage to my furniture. lol


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 23, 2010)

you broke a chair??

fat


----------



## DanHarris (Jun 23, 2010)

I am up to putting the final slim inside piece in, but it wont fit past the extra block bit attached to the core


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 23, 2010)

I would love to make caps (especially for me ) but I don't really know how I could...


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jun 28, 2010)

We could try putting epoxy inside the edges... it would just make the cube feel heavier. I don't see any way you could put a cap on it without making the whole outer layer uneven.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2010)

I think I'm going to start making caps for mine soon. Probably just cut and sand down plastic sheet, and then glue it in.


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jun 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I think I'm going to start making caps for mine soon. Probably just cut and sand down plastic sheet, and then glue it in.



They're going to have to go inside the cubie, because of those plastic "wings".


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2010)

WastedMeerkat said:


> They're going to have to go inside the cubie, because of those plastic "wings".



Of course. I have also thought about making a triangled cap that stops at the "wings".


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jun 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Of course. I have also thought about making a triangled cap that stops at the "wings".



I might just fill mine with epoxy. :V


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2010)

WastedMeerkat said:


> I might just fill mine with epoxy. :V



Haha, I would think about that, but I don't have any!


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 28, 2010)

if any of you can make caps, I would like to buy some for my maru 4x4


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jun 28, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> if any of you can make caps, I would like to buy some for my maru 4x4



Same here, by all means.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> if any of you can make caps, I would like to buy some for my maru 4x4



Ononononono. For numerous reasons, I would not make caps for anyone else. Waaaaaay too much of a hassle. Sorry, but not going to happen.

On a side not, I think I'll make some caps for each corner of my YJ 5x5. I also plan on adding 3mm worth of plastic sheet on side, making the outer layers wider. Good, bad, comments, tips?


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 28, 2010)

can anyone make caps for the maru 4x4 so I can buy them?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2010)

joey said:


> Someone make some caps





DanHarris said:


> will someone make caps for the edges?



Already asked for.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 28, 2010)

Edward said:


> so don't quote me



HAHAHA, I just quoted you.


----------



## Shortey (Jun 28, 2010)

radmin said:


> DanHarris said:
> 
> 
> > man this maru cube is hard to re-assemble
> ...



Did you try to sand down the little bumps? Did it help?


----------



## radmin (Jun 28, 2010)

I sanded down every peice and it smoothed out considerably,
I also added 25wt Shock oil and it smoothed out even more. It didn't speed it up, just smoothed it out. it's kind of hard to explain.

The thing I like least is that it's too big. I've been using my mini qj so long that it's become the norm. 




Morten said:


> radmin said:
> 
> 
> > DanHarris said:
> ...


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 30, 2010)

pitch shift FTW


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 30, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> pitch shift FTW



Why did you change the pitch it makes your video awful to watch...


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 1, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Why did you change the pitch it makes your video awful to watch...







is this better ?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 1, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you change the pitch it makes your video awful to watch...
> ...



Maybe we can find a happy medium?


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 1, 2010)

@BigGreen LOL


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you for making my day, Big Green


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok, so I'm getting lockups on the inner layers occasionally, but I want that to stop completely. I took a look inside, and only one of the centers is molded to where the inner edge pieces are already there. The rest are just normal. Is there any way to glue these so that the core misalignment stops? I know those weird shapes on the core need to be considered when doing this...

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4072938/Pictures/maru4x4_centers.png

EDIT: Whatever, I'll just take this to the other thread.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 1, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you change the pitch it makes your video awful to watch...
> ...



MUCH BETTER, thanks....>_>


----------

